# Bloated face on growth.



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Been useing black hyges for around a month 5iu eod, people been asking if I'm back on steroids as my face bloated so much, anyone experienced this on hyges? Or gh at all?

Any suggestions to reduce this?

Cheers


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Don't rate hyge anymore, I have a huge batch and didn't really rate it so I did a 15iu injection, no sides what so ever, usually expect something from that much GH, prob bloated from all the random crap in it


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Water retention is one of the most common side effects of growth, this is what will be causing your 'moon face'.

I presume you are also taking other A.A.S bud?

What dose hgh are you using?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> Water retention is one of the most common side effects of growth, this is what will be causing your 'moon face'.
> 
> I presume you are also taking other A.A.S bud?
> 
> What dose hgh are you using?


 I'm currently on a cruise mate, running 200mg cyp e8d, I'm taking mk 677 12mg a day and running the growth at 5iu eod, bloat face is noticeable tho couple mates who know I'm cruiseing asked if I was back on a blast again because of it and misses mum told me my face looked fat lol.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> I'm currently on a cruise mate, running 200mg cyp e8d, I'm taking mk 677 12mg a day and running the growth at 5iu eod, bloat face is noticeable tho couple mates who know I'm cruiseing asked if I was back on a blast again because of it and misses mum told me my face looked fat lol.


 MK677 Will also cause water retention.

I personally would drop the MK. 5 i.u hgh eod is plenty.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> MK677 Will also cause water retention.
> 
> I personally would drop the MK. 5 i.u hgh eod is plenty.


 I did think that, cheers bud.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> GH can and will increase water storage in all users some will show it more than others, essentially lower the dose and it will go.


 Me an the missus are just about to start 2iu Mon/Wed/Fri, you reckon we'd get any bloat off such a low dose?

I don't care for myself but if she gets it of course it will all be my fault. :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> you shouldn't although the wife might as weekly that is low but 2iu on one day is top end of the dose a woman should take so might be worth 1iu for her then increase


 Thanks mate., didn't even contemplate that the dosing would be different for men and women but it makes sense.

We're both only taking it for health benefits anyway so i'll start her on 1iu for a couple of weeks and see how we go. you reckon maybe for her 1iu monday to friday or just 1iu Mon/Wed/Fri still?


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

I just swapped back to ansomone from hyges bloat from them was really bad, won't be using them a again now


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

They are dosed weird are the hyges, I didn't get anything from ansomone though


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sh4n3 said:


> I just swapped back to ansomone from hyges bloat from them was really bad, won't be using them a again now


 Surely HGH is HGH though, no matter what the brand?

Why would one cause bloat and one not?


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Surely HGH is HGH though, no matter what the brand?
> 
> Why would one cause bloat and one not?


 I don't know mate, I started on the growth about 6 months ago, started using Ansomone (2iu every day) then switched to the Hyges (3.3iu every day).

Must have used 2 100iu kits of Hyges then the last lot has just bloated me, my ankles would swell up leaving deep sock marks, worried me so much I came off everything got bloods done, had test's on kidneys and ECG, they all came back OK so I started back on cycle, added 2iu of the Hyges and within a few days I was bloating again, switched back to Ansomone at 2iu a day and very slight bloat but nothing you can really notice. I don't know if it's over dosed or it's a bad batch I just don't get on with it.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sh4n3 said:


> I don't know mate, I started on the growth about 6 months ago, started using Ansomone (2iu every day) then switched to the Hyges (3.3iu every day).
> 
> Must have used 2 100iu kits of Hyges then the last lot has just bloated me, my ankles would swell up leaving deep sock marks, worried me so much I came off everything got bloods done, had test's on kidneys and ECG, they all came back OK so I started back on cycle, added 2iu of the Hyges and within a few days I was bloating again, switched back to Ansomone at 2iu a day and very slight bloat but nothing you can really notice. I don't know if it's over dosed or it's a bad batch I just don't get on with it.


 Weird.

I've got black top Hyge and this Will be my first go at GH so interesting to hear peoples experiences with it, I'd not heard about bloating on it til this thread popped up though.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Weird.
> 
> I've got black top Hyge and this Will be my first go at GH so interesting to hear peoples experiences with it, I'd not heard about bloating on it til this thread popped up though.


 It would be great if you could post how your wife does with growth.

Going to start around end of August and would be interested to know how other female users responded to it .

thanx


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

anna1 said:


> It would be great if you could post how your wife does with growth.
> 
> Going to start around end of August and would be interested to know how other female users responded to it .
> 
> thanx


 No probs.

Hoping to mainly just see better skin and hair etc, maybe a little fat loss, she's been out of the gym a while so it'll hopefully give her a little bit of a push as she's now started training again too.

It's actually not that expensive running it at these low doses either, the kits are generally 100iu and at 2iu 3 days a week that's 16 weeks worth, so as a health supplement hopefully it'll be good value.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Smitch said:


> No probs.
> 
> Hoping to mainly just see better skin and hair etc, maybe a little fat loss, she's been out of the gym a while so it'll hopefully give her a little bit of a push as she's now started training again too.
> 
> It's actually not that expensive running it at these low doses either, the kits are generally 100iu and at 2iu 3 days a week that's 16 weeks worth, so as a health supplement hopefully it'll be good value.


 Thank you in advance .

Yes , for women its cheaper than what we spend on hair products probably haha

i would start with 0,5 or 1 iu every day . Not sure if I'd like to go over that as I'm thinking of an at least 8 month run . We'll see .

I'll probably go with the saizen one but still doesn't work out to be too much

x


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> you shouldn't although the wife might as weekly that is low but 2iu on one day is top end of the dose a woman should take so might be worth 1iu for her then increase


 Forgive me if you've answered this before, sure you have, but tried searching your old posts and couldn't find anything.

Couple years ago I followed the dosing protocol you recommended from that study, 8iu x 3 a week. Worked perfectly and will be ordering some Ansomone again this week to start again as now i've been off a year I can really see the benefits it was bringing.

Mrs asked about running it, while i'm still in two minds as to whether she should be taking it, what is in your opinion the ideal dosage for a female? As the 8iu mwf was for a male. When googling I keep getting things like 1iu a day but remember you not being a fan of everyday dosing


----------

